# Grande was spayed yesterday blood in urine



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone now if a very little blood in urine is ok? It has only been about 36 hrs since being spayed.

thanks


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

call your vet.


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

it is such a small amount. like a total of 20 drops for the day


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't know but I suggest a call to the vet too. They usually tell you to call if there's any ?'s anyway.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That doesn't sound like a normal side effect. I would call the vets and let them know :wave:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive never had a dog with blood in the urin after a neuter, i have no doubt its a possible side effect though.
I would give your vet a call and let them know see what they think. also how is the wound looking, is it clean, healing ect


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

wound is healing well. she has just been peeing more and a tad of blood.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

so long as the wounds healing good i wouldnt worry too much, (blood in urin can come from an infection, but youd notice any sighns)
but id still run it past your vet first thing just to be certain.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

This is not normal and I suggest like everyone else take your chi to the vet right away. Blood in the urine can indicate an infection. One of my friends cocker spaniel had blood in the urine and found out that she had a urinary tract infection. I would get her checked right away no matter how much blood is there.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like a bladder infection to me.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I would definitely call your vet. One simple phone call 
Any blood in the urine- even if it's "only 20 drops" is probably not a good sign...


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

If you are serious call your vet


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

i am leaning towards a bladder infection. she had her rabies shot yesterday too.

i am looking into holistic alternatives- any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok so if your dog is bleeding call avet im sorry but thats all anyone is going to tell you to do and if you wont do that you must be a person just trying to waste peoples time


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

just jumping up and going to the vet and putting her on antibiotics is not the way we are going to handle this tonight.

if she were hemorraging then yes i would be wasting our time.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i found this online....
"Healthy dogs and cats may have a few red blood cells in their urine, but greater than normal amounts indicate a problem. Blood in the urine (hematuria) can be due to a number of causes, including trauma, urinary tract infection, bladder stones, and blood clotting problems."

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=0&cat=1474&articleid=3136


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

and this....
"
There are several reasons that your dog might have blood in their urine. Below are some of the most common reasons given by various veterinarians:

Your dog might have a urinary tract infection
Your dog might have an infected prostate;
Your dog might have a uterine infection;
Your dog might have stones;
Your dog might have been poisoned;
Your dog might have been bitten by a tick; or
Your dog might have been in a serious accident causing internal injuries.
 If your dog does have bloody urine, you should consult your vet to see what exactly might be causing the problem."



http://www.bigpawsonly.com/blood-in-urine-health.htm


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks ya all

going to give her a tad of garlic, acidofolous(sp), echinacia(sp) with some food in case of infection

i live in tampa as well

brian


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea when i worked for an ENT he told people who were taking antibiotics to also take acedopholus, its very good for the intestinal tract....i never thought of giving it to a dog but i guess its the same as yogurt, which mine love. of course they only get plain, organic yogurt


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i do agree with going holistic as much as possible, but i think a trip to your vet is the way to go first, since you dont know if it is an infection. find out what it is first and go from there!

hope shes doing better!


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

hey

thanks for all your input.

ended up going with a bladder infection. got some antibiotics from a friend, gave her a bunch of all natural vitamins.

she is doing much better.

brian


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow that sounds like a safe treatment!! Did you ever call the vet?


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

You just assumed it was a bladder infection and got antibiotics from a friend? Without seeing a vet?

WOW.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It shocking isnt it sariss? I cant believe anyone would do such a thing. I bet if he was bleeding when he peed he wouldnt just assume he was fine & use someone elses medicine!! The nerve of some people!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> hey thanks for all your input. ended up going with a bladder infection. got some antibiotics from a friend, gave her a bunch of all natural vitamins. she is doing much better.
> brian


Brian, that wasn't a very smart decision. You don't even know for sure that the bleeding was even urinary in origin. In a dog just recently spayed the day previously, this could have been abnormal post operative vaginal bleeding secondary to some problem with the internal suture site where the uterus was removed. It could also have just been a minor internal suture line ooze that self resolved... just like is sometimes seen in women just after a hysterectomy. That would be the more logical explaination for seeing blood the day after a spay operation rather than assuming it was a bladder infection just because you saw drops of blood in the urine puddles or elsewhere. If this had really been a significant post-operative vaginal bleed, the poor dog could have hemmorraged while you sat around debating with yourself how to best holistically treat a bladder infection. Sounds like the pup is ok and it was probably just a self resolving post op ooze, but you should have at least called the vet and ran it by them rather than self diagnosis and give antibiotics for a bladder infection she probably doesn't even have.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i too am a little worried about this outcome...
neither you or your frined are vets, if you were you wouldnt have come onto a forum and asked about blood in the urine...and using someone elses antibiotics?! were they stored at optimal temperature, how old are they and once started a course of antibiotics MOST vets dont give you any more than you NEED, so to have "leftovers" is a bad sighn in itself.

While blood in the urine is USUALLY a sighn of an infection you cant be sure...ok so everything seems fine now but for all you know it was more severe than an infection and youve just treated the ONLY warning sighn!

I hope to the gods that this wasnt a warning sighn thats just been whiped out.
the only dog ive EVER had that had blood in the urine was treated for a bladder infection, of course the symptoms cleared up but the dog died 6 months later from cancer. the blood in his urine was actually a warning sign of the cancer that was misinterprited BY A VET and had we insisted on an x-ray instead of just treating the symptoms the cancer would have been treatable!

If a vet, who is trained in medicine can screw up...
imagine what human beings can do!!!

i DO agree with going holistic as much as possible...however i would never JUST ASSUME on the health of your dog and self medicate! you have NO IDEA what your doing and i do realy hope for your poor dogs life that it wasnt a sighn of something bigger...

you know in many places what you did would be considered with holding veterinary care, and that is actually considered pet abuse!

im sorry for the rant...as apple blossom said, if you were peeing blood and not sure why, you wouldnt just say "ehh itll be fine" add a bunch of extra vitamins to your diet (which in itself can be dangerous YOU CAN OVERDOSE ON VITAMINS and in a dog the size of a chi a vit overdose can be deadly) use someone elses antibiotics that are probably old, and have been misstored for quite some time and hope itll be ok...

i find this QUITE ridiculous and hope you dont have any other dogs/kids who will be refused needed medical care "because your frined has some antibiotics you can use and it seems to be clearing up!"


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you think this guy was being truthful to begin with? It's illogical and was likely aimed to cause a reaction, which it did.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i dont know, theres only been 7 posts by this person...
my biggest worry with posts like these woudl be someone with a little less common sence (a younger member ect) might see it, see that this poster had sucess (whether its true or not) and try the same thing becuase they "cant afford to take the dog to the vet"

i do however HOPE this poster is a troll and that theres not some poor chi out there that could be very sick because he decided to self medicate...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Trip trap trip trap....maybe?


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

wow

you guys are serious. well so am i.

i would never think of putting her in harms way.

blood- is prolly alarming to hear. she had a close eye kept on her, and the blood was "watered down." as well as minimal.

there are more details that i didnt elaborate on. i spoke to the vet on the phone who spayed her, he was comfy with her going on the antibiotics which were given to me by the shelter i volunteer at.

excuse the alarming lack of details. 

i quess you guys/gals have seen alot of people come through.

it is our first chi- and she is adored

brian

ps she is doing great


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

we did a urine test as well


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

heck yeah we are serious about things like blood in anyones urine! WE have so many trolls come through from time to time on this board that sometimes it is hard to tell who is for real & who is fake. If you are a seroius chi owner then why is this the only topic you have posted on & you never introduced yourself in the newbie section either. If you are serious then Im glad that she is doing better & if you are still just humoring yourself on here than you need to get a life!


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

lol

naw i have better things to do than humor myself

not every forum has a newbie section. thanks


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

haha u did leave a few details out that would have explained alot 

we've had a few trolls recently so sometimes its hard to see whats for real with newbies

its great u volunteer at a shelter  hope ur chi is doing better now


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

So you took her to the vet and did a urine test?

Good.  Yaaay!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Brian...you said it best. ALL chis need to be adored! 

I'm glad she is doing better and welcome!


----------

